# anyone want to trade?



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

I have a nice carpet of glosso about 24"x 2" carpet spread apart and about 60+ stems of 4-5" rotala rotundifolia. 
Wanted to see if anyone around has any baby tears or hydrocotyle japan willing to trade.
I also have dwarf hair grass about 3" tall with hair algae if someone wants it.
it's about pot size.
Let me know


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I have a 24-30 x4-6 carpet of micro sword I can offer as a trade for the glosso.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i'll trade you some micro swords for glosso joey
wanna come see how much you want?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

jasonmemo said:


> i'll trade you some micro swords for glosso joey
> wanna come see how much you want?


is your glosso thick and have roots, just need enough for fore ground 18x18 cube. going really fancy and geeky since this is a rimless cube.
I'll give you a text around lunch time.


----------

